
The armchair psychologist who ticked off YouTube - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/4/18290795/mental-health-youtube-privacy-rewired-soul-goldwater-rule-psychology-celebrities-science
======
justtopost
Seek attention and ye shall find it, perhaps not where you were looking.

